# Prop selection



## Defenseman1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm about to choose between a Hoffman csp and a Catto FP for my Acroduster. I'm swinging a Sensinich metal on an O-360 with a prop extension and the lightweight flange. I know the issues with the flange and aerobatics. I also hate the harmonic in the 2350 range. With the csp option I will revert to a shorter cowl and eliminate the extension. I'm used to CSP on my previous three aerobatic mounts (two Pitts included) and love setting it at 2500 and leaving it there! With the Acroduster I'm backing off the harder stuff including snaps, but may do a Sportsman comp or two. I guess what I'm looking for is input from anybody that's flown behind a Catto 3 blade. Will it eliminate the nasty harmonic and give easy throttle stop to stop option while struggling to stay in the box?


----------

